# Javea - Floridamar



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi all

Well, after a complete whirlwind (my flat in London sold in the first day it was on the market), we are now in Javea! I didn't expect to here for a couple of months yet!

We are renting an apartment in the old town while we look for a property to purchase. We are interested in a unit in the Floridamar urb, but it is simply riddled with plaster cracks.

Now, blown plaster can of course be easily fixed - if the cracks are simply from a bad plaster job. However, I wanted to ask on the forum if anyone lives on this urb, or knows anyone who lives on this urb, who can say whether there are structural problems with with these blocks?

Any info would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tusabrat said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well, after a complete whirlwind (my flat in London sold in the first day it was on the market), we are now in Javea! I didn't expect to here for a couple of months yet!
> 
> ...


there are 3 urbs known as 'Floridamar' - I've actually rented on two of them


if it's 
which one is it?

although all three were built by the same developer, so should be the same, I suspect they might not be

In the apartments (one for us, one for my dad) we rented in the middle of the three urbs, there were problems with blown plaster & tiles coming away in both apartments, & in one there was also dreadful damp on some internal walls which we believed was caused by a leaking pipe within the wall, but which the agent never did anything about before we left ( & somehow was our fault & was used as a reason for not returning our deposit, even though we had emails telling them about the problems )

On the urb nearer the boat roundabout, we rented a town house & had no problems at all

if it's the other urb, the one nearer the roundabout with the fountain, a friend used to own an apartment there, so I could ask her for you


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi Xabiachica - thanks for that info, really useful! We are looking at the block directly behind the Chinese restuarant - I think it's Block 7 if I remember correctly. If you can ask your friend, that would be great.

Sorry to hear about your rent, I believe it's a prevalent problem here - we are not holding out much hope of getting ours back but we console ourselves that even if we lose the deposit, it's still less than we would have had to pay up front to rent a place in London just in non-returnable fees!

Our Andaluncian hairdresser suggested we look at Montanar I, but the apartments there seem to be quite small for our price range.

Thanks again


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Out of interest, there is another urbanisation called "Jardines de Gorgos" built by the same developer (Grupo Vima) slightly later (around 2010 I think) but not too far from the Floridamar urbs. It caught the full brunt of the crisis and I still see plenty of empty flats and houses for sale there (I think they are now with a bank). Does anybody know if they're not selling because of some problem (it is right next to the river, which might flood I guess) or is it simply because they are asking too much?


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

We have just been talking to our estate agent about that block - she used to live there, and said she moved because of the issues caused by the nightclub that virtually backs onto that urb. She said in summer the party-goers queue up down the block and drink while they wait, then pee and poop where they can because there are no facilities. She also said that when she would drive out in the morning after a disco night, there'd be broken glass everywhere in the drive from their bottles. She then went on further to say that, also, the apartments don't get any sun so are not selling for that reason. 

However, you must take this all with a pinch of salt - because the bank are selling these, it means she may lose her commission if we became interested in an apartment here...

For me, personally, (and confirmed later by our hairdresser), the area is too close to the river and I'm trying to avoid anything that may get affected by flooding. Our hairdresser (Andulucian native, but has lived in Javea many years) said to be careful of urbs further down Ave Agusta (past the police station) as they can be susceptible to subsidence (due to being built on a dry river bed which shifts) and you will constantly be fighting cracks in your walls, and also to pick a place higher up (near the boat-roundaboat) or directly in the middle area between the canal (Arenal) and the river in the port, to avoid flooding issues.

Hope this helps! I personally favour the old town, but haven't found anything suitable there.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tusabrat said:


> Hi Xabiachica - thanks for that info, really useful! We are looking at the block directly behind the Chinese restuarant - I think it's Block 7 if I remember correctly. If you can ask your friend, that would be great.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your rent, I believe it's a prevalent problem here - we are not holding out much hope of getting ours back but we console ourselves that even if we lose the deposit, it's still less than we would have had to pay up front to rent a place in London just in non-returnable fees!
> 
> ...


the one with the Chines restaurant is the middle of the three urbs, so that's the one where we had the damp issues


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tusabrat said:


> We have just been talking to our estate agent about that block - she used to live there, and said she moved because of the issues caused by the nightclub that virtually backs onto that urb. She said in summer the party-goers queue up down the block and drink while they wait, then pee and poop where they can because there are no facilities. She also said that when she would drive out in the morning after a disco night, there'd be broken glass everywhere in the drive from their bottles. She then went on further to say that, also, the apartments don't get any sun so are not selling for that reason.
> 
> However, you must take this all with a pinch of salt - because the bank are selling these, it means she may lose her commission if we became interested in an apartment here...
> 
> ...


yes, the one nearer the fountain roundabout, if you're at the back, near C/ Ovidi Montllor, rather than Avda Ausias March, would suffer from noise from Moli Blanc I should think - & the mess the clubbers leave behind them - although with all the problems they had from the police this last summer they'll either have to sort things out for next season, or I suspect they could lose their licence .....

I agree too, that the urbs between the River Gorgos & the canal along Avda Augusta would suffer from damp, & possibly subsidence & flooding of the underground garages - our garage was flooded when we were on Altamar 1 in 2007 - though thankfully that kind of extreme weather is rare!!


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Was there a reason you stopped renting in these urbs? (subtext: is there any reason we shouldn't buy there?)

Not enjoying the dog-poop-coated pavements in the port, I must add!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Tusabrat said:


> Was there a reason you stopped renting in these urbs? (subtext: is there any reason we shouldn't buy there?)
> 
> Not enjoying the dog-poop-coated pavements in the port, I must add!


Went down there on Saturday, fancied a day out, and we couldn't believe the amount of mess on the pavements. It's the worst we've seen yet whilst in Spain!


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes, they need to do something about it, between the piles of poop and dog pee on every corner and plant which trickles between the paving stones, the area really stinks as well - it's making us think twice about living there! The pueblo also has the same problem - to a lesser extent, but unpleasant none the less.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tusabrat said:


> Was there a reason you stopped renting in these urbs? (subtext: is there any reason we shouldn't buy there?)
> 
> Not enjoying the dog-poop-coated pavements in the port, I must add!


We moved from the first one directly into the second. I doubt we'd have stayed there regardless though - some of the neighbours were decidedly unpleasant. (that cliquey thing you sometimes get with expats) 

We had been looking for a place big enough for the 5 of us, & when the townhouse became available, & we knew the owner, we gave notice on the apartments

We eventually moved from the townhouse simply because I couldn't warrant paying so much rent for such a huge property when there were now only 3 of us, and my older daughter was planning to move out within a year or so - otherwise we'd likely still be there.

Now we're just two, we're in a 3 bedroom apartment almost right on the beach


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the info, invaluable!


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Tusabrat said:


> We have just been talking to our estate agent about that block - she used to live there, and said she moved because of the issues caused by the nightclub that virtually backs onto that urb. She said in summer the party-goers queue up down the block and drink while they wait, then pee and poop where they can because there are no facilities. She also said that when she would drive out in the morning after a disco night, there'd be broken glass everywhere in the drive from their bottles. She then went on further to say that, also, the apartments don't get any sun so are not selling for that reason.
> 
> However, you must take this all with a pinch of salt - because the bank are selling these, it means she may lose her commission if we became interested in an apartment here...
> 
> ...


... to add, our estate agent confessed last night that her apartment in that block (ground floor) was burgled one night while she was out, so she moved out shortly afterwards.


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

We went back to the Floridamar apartment for a second viewing, and this time a proper close inspection revealed so many flaws with the property (beside the plaster cracks) that we decided it just wasn't worth the price being asked (even after negotiations). The finish is really poor quality - both the building itself, and the apartment - uneven floor tiles, cheap bathroom and shower fittings, etc. Also, I hadn't noticed on the previous visit that the only light comes in from the front of the property - there are no windows on the sides or rear. You are definately paying for location with this one, not quality.

In the end there was no comparison between that apartment and a penthouse flat in Thiviers... this is an area I would never have considered if we weren't renting a flat just a block away - I would definately have turned my nose up at the idea of buying an apartment in a proper block of flats. So for those who always advise people to rent first... spot on! 

We have put in an offer on an Attico with a spectacular 90m2 roof terrace which provides a panoramic view of the whole of the Bahia de Javea from the front, and if you go around the side, you get a fantastic view of Montgo. Plus, the apartment is literally about 3 minutes walk to the old town market! The apartment needs a total refurb, after which it will be amazing. But, even without the refurb, the building and apartment quality are excellent - no cracks, no crumbly bits, nice exterior - you can see it was once a quality place, and only needs refurb because everything inside is dark and old fashioned.

Of course, it will never have the resale value or saleability of the Floridamar apt, so the decision was not easy (head vs heart), but the offer is in now, so we're keeping our fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Tusabrat said:


> Was there a reason you stopped renting in these urbs? (subtext: is there any reason we shouldn't buy there?)
> 
> Not enjoying the dog-poop-coated pavements in the port, I must add!


If you think it's bad now, wait until the middle of summer when a bit of heat helps the stink from the poo and pee rise.


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Horlics said:


> If you think it's bad now, wait until the middle of summer when a bit of heat helps the stink from the poo and pee rise.


Yep, already been smacked in the nose with that lovely aroma a few times now, more so when we were here in July in 37 degrees. Nothing quite like strolling past the most stunning sea view while gagging on the smell of hot poo :heh:


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

The problem is, there are so many pet owners in the small area of the port. There aren't strays, so it's simply a case of owners not caring, although that's just with the poo, the pee that blackens the bottom of every post and every street corner is going to happen regardless.

They have a street cleaning machine that is driven around all the roads daily. They need to pay as much attention to the pavement.

If it's any consolation, i'm visiting a family member in the UK this week and there are piles of it here too. It's just less of a problem here because the rain we get EVERY BLOODY DAY soon washes it away.


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Horlics said:


> The problem is, there are so many pet owners in the small area of the port. There aren't strays, so it's simply a case of owners not caring, although that's just with the poo, the pee that blackens the bottom of every post and every street corner is going to happen regardless.
> 
> They have a street cleaning machine that is driven around all the roads daily. They need to pay as much attention to the pavement.
> 
> If it's any consolation, i'm visiting a family member in the UK this week and there are piles of it here too. It's just less of a problem here because the rain we get EVERY BLOODY DAY soon washes it away.


Where I used to live in the UK, the pavements were always clean - don't recall ever noticing dog mess or any odors at all (I'm not English BTW, just lived in Twickenham for 15+ years, loved every minute) and found it to be generally clean and pleasant. 

The odor here is very cloying in the heat - it's rained a few times since we arrived last month, and I've been glad every time, thinking to myself that the pavements are getting a hosing down at least. It's a shame really. 

We were torn between 2 properties, one in the port and one in the old town, both good buys but for different reasons, and to be honest the pong in the port was a mark in the 'cons' list for the property. It was hard to imagine to stepping out my home every day in summer to be greeted with hot urine and poo smells, and always having one eye on the pavement when you walk anywhere. 

Up here, there is a bit, but nowhere near the quanity and therefore it's a lot more tolerable than port. As you say, the sheer number of people living down there, each with at least one if not two dogs (now re-labelled yapper-crappers) has turned the port (esp. the back streets) into a giant, rather unsavoury animal lavatory.

I'm guessing this time next year, I probably won't notice it though.

Maybe.

:flypig:


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, much of the UK is pretty clean. In my home town in the UK it's not a problem and I rarely see any.

I have seen old ladies in some of the apartment blocks in the port step outside and use a household spray around the entrance door and steps, so there are people who care about the area they live in.

A walk between the port and Arenal along the coast road can be just a perilous as a street in the port area. I don't ever see much mess in the old town, it's always pretty clean up there. Hopefully things will improve everywhere.

If there's a chance you'll buy in the old town, remember to make sure you know where the various fiestas take place and are happy with the disturbance they bring. That applies to the port too, of course, but if you're looking at Floridamar or the other places popular with expats it won't be a problem.


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Horlics said:


> Yes, much of the UK is pretty clean. In my home town in the UK it's not a problem and I rarely see any.
> 
> I have seen old ladies in some of the apartment blocks in the port step outside and use a household spray around the entrance door and steps, so there are people who care about the area they live in.
> 
> ...


Thanks - we've put in an offer on an attico in Thiviers, on a normal day it was very peaceful on the roof terrace, we couldn't even hear the cars from below. We chatted with some friends tonight who are locals and we found out by chance that they live in the building opposite the one we are hoping for, and they said the area is muy tranquilo, so we'll see. BTW had a very very funny evening with them (guy and his pregnant wife) plus two of their friends, all Spanish and resident in Javea for years, and all VERY verbal about their dislike of dog poo! It was hysterical, the men were imitating the walk you have to do to ensure you step around it all, v. funny, but underneath the jokes, all of them are fed up with poo too and want the police to be more pro-active with the fines!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Firstly, congrats on finding something you like and let's hope you reach an agreement. I know somebody who lives on the next block so I am familiar with the area, and I would expect you to find it tranquilo there.

I know a local policeman very well and he told me that they were supposed to be taking more action on the dog ****e front last year, although I didn't get as far as finding out what the outcome was. There's plenty of "evidence" to say it wasn't successful or at least had no long term impact.

When you become a resident you will find it very easy to get in direct contact with the local council people to voice your concerns. They're very active in seeking feedback from people.

I've not been through any of that myself as we are not resident yet, although plan to be in the near future, but that's what I am told.

I'd recommend shouting "quieres una bolsita" to anybody you see allowing their dog to ****. Doesn't make a difference but feels good.




Tusabrat said:


> Thanks - we've put in an offer on an attico in Thiviers, on a normal day it was very peaceful on the roof terrace, we couldn't even hear the cars from below. We chatted with some friends tonight who are locals and we found out by chance that they live in the building opposite the one we are hoping for, and they said the area is muy tranquilo, so we'll see. BTW had a very very funny evening with them (guy and his pregnant wife) plus two of their friends, all Spanish and resident in Javea for years, and all VERY verbal about their dislike of dog poo! It was hysterical, the men were imitating the walk you have to do to ensure you step around it all, v. funny, but underneath the jokes, all of them are fed up with poo too and want the police to be more pro-active with the fines!


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Offer has been accepted, just dealing with the legal stuff right now (and pushy estate agents, grrrrr) - lawyers are happy with the searches they've done so far, we'll be putting the deposit down this week and hopefully completing 2-3 weeks later (no mortgages on either side, so easy process). We took a builder around, he reckons 2 months to do the renovations (nothing really heavy, needs a new kitchen, floors, walls skimmed and painted etc) - I guess that means 3 months in real terms, so here's hoping we can move in March 2016. Can't wait until that view is mine every day!

My husband is back in the UK this week on business, he's pretty miserable in the traffic and rain and freezing temps and can't wait to get back - he flung down roots a mile deep after just one week here


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Tusabrat said:


> Offer has been accepted, just dealing with the legal stuff right now (and pushy estate agents, grrrrr) -* lawyers are happy with the searches they've done so far*, we'll be putting the deposit down this week and hopefully completing 2-3 weeks later (no mortgages on either side, so easy process). We took a builder around, he reckons 2 months to do the renovations (nothing really heavy, needs a new kitchen, floors, walls skimmed and painted etc) - I guess that means 3 months in real terms, so here's hoping we can move in March 2016. Can't wait until that view is mine every day!
> 
> My husband is back in the UK this week on business, he's pretty miserable in the traffic and rain and freezing temps and can't wait to get back - he flung down roots a mile deep after just one week here


Do you know what searches they are doing?


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Chopera said:


> Do you know what searches they are doing?


All the stuff to do with making sure the property is good to go - ensuring that all bills are paid (in fact, they discovered the owners have outstanding community fees which need to be paid before we sign anything), that the owner is who he says he is, that all building permissions and residency permits are in order, that all utilities are connected etc.


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Tusabrat said:


> All the stuff to do with making sure the property is good to go - ensuring that all bills are paid (in fact, they discovered the owners have outstanding community fees which need to be paid before we sign anything), that the owner is who he says he is, that all building permissions and residency permits are in order, that all utilities are connected etc.



... and, man, it's lucky that I can stand firm in the face of bullying! The agency we are buying through has partnered with another agency to get this apartment, this other agency - well, what an unpleasant bully the woman (owner) is! These are the type of things I've had to scratch my head in disbelief over:
- lawyer! what do you need a lawyer for? I've been selling properties for 30 years, you don't need a lawyer! (yeah, right!!!)
- you don't need to pay a deposit, just pay the whole sum in one go, your lawyer is just trying to delay things! (um my lawyer said that the pre-contract is the only time the seller signs anything to do with conditions of sale, and without it we don't have a leg to stand on if he doesn't fulfill them!)

This agency is pushing the last point REALLY hard in an angry upleasant way. I'm like - what's your problem, what are you trying to hide? Maybe the fact that the solar heating has been installed without approval? Hmmmmm?

Eish. Can't wait till all this is over.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Tusabrat said:


> ... and, man, it's lucky that I can stand firm in the face of bullying! The agency we are buying through has partnered with another agency to get this apartment, this other agency - well, what an unpleasant bully the woman (owner) is! These are the type of things I've had to scratch my head in disbelief over:
> - lawyer! what do you need a lawyer for? I've been selling properties for 30 years, you don't need a lawyer! (yeah, right!!!)
> - you don't need to pay a deposit, just pay the whole sum in one go, your lawyer is just trying to delay things! (um my lawyer said that the pre-contract is the only time the seller signs anything to do with conditions of sale, and without it we don't have a leg to stand on if he doesn't fulfill them!)
> 
> ...


Well you don't "need" a solicitor in Spain because the exchange takes place at the notary's office, the searches they carry out don't usually extend beyond getting hold of the "nota simple" from the council to check for outstanding debts against he property, etc, and phoning the "administrador" to check for money owed to the community and other issues relating to the community. Most Spaniards do this themselves.

Of course for many people it is recommended that they do get a professional to do this, especially if they are unfamiliar with the process in Spain, but usually a gestor can provide this service for a lot less than a solicitor.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Regarding the agency, it's possible that the agent you are buying the property through isn't the agent the owner placed the property for sale with. Hence the other agent might be a wee bit annoyed.


----------



## Tusabrat (Sep 25, 2014)

Chopera said:


> Well you don't "need" a solicitor in Spain because the exchange takes place at the notary's office, the searches they carry out don't usually extend beyond getting hold of the "nota simple" from the council to check for outstanding debts against he property, etc, and phoning the "administrador" to check for money owed to the community and other issues relating to the community. Most Spaniards do this themselves.
> 
> Of course for many people it is recommended that they do get a professional to do this, especially if they are unfamiliar with the process in Spain, but usually a gestor can provide this service for a lot less than a solicitor.


I understand that I dont need a solicitor, but I prefer to use one as the Spanish property industry has a very bad reputation. As it my choice and my money, I was (am) quite taken aback at the fierce resistance from this agent - which comes across as wholly unprofessional in my view. I could understand if she (nicely) advised me that a lawyer is not necessary, but instead of respecting my decision she threw her toys out the cot which put my back up immediately and made me wonder what she's trying to hide on behalf of her client. As this property has been on the market for a while (2 years apparantly), an extra 2 weeks a lawyer may take is hardly here nor there in the whole scheme of things.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Tusabrat said:


> I understand that I dont need a solicitor, but I prefer to use one as the Spanish property industry has a very bad reputation. As it my choice and my money, I was (am) quite taken aback at the fierce resistance from this agent - which comes across as wholly unprofessional in my view. I could understand if she (nicely) advised me that a lawyer is not necessary, but instead of respecting my decision she threw her toys out the cot which put my back up immediately and made me wonder what she's trying to hide on behalf of her client. As this property has been on the market for a while (2 years apparantly), an extra 2 weeks a lawyer may take is hardly here nor there in the whole scheme of things.


I didn't mean to imply that your decision to use a lawyer was wrong - obviously you know your situation better than me, and it seems to be paying off anyway


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I got on well with the agent the vendor of our property was using but what I don't know though is why they are so involved. There was one unpleasant exchange by phone which ended when I asked why they were bothering me. I remember explaining to her that I was surprised at the amount of contact from their office re dates and progress, as I considered it a matter between my legal rep and the vendor's legal/administrative rep. In my case the agent turned up and the notary meeting, which seemed unnecessary.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey Tusabrat,

Just want to mention that our guy, as well as checking all outstanding debts etc., helped with setup of bank accounts, all the direct debits for utilities, and a couple of other things like insurance and Movistar. Very handy if you are back in the UK like we were.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I suspect the reason agents are so nosy in Spain is that they want to make sure the sale goes through for the agreed amount and they get their commission. The contract between the seller and agent is much looser in Spain, and it's very easy for a seller to dump the agent during the transaction and deal directly with the buyer, thereby cutting out the agent's commission.

Another reason might be that agents aren't regulated in Spain. If you wanted, you could set up your own website this afternoon, scrape all the properties of other property websites in Javea and start dealing with any enquiries that come in. Anybody can do it, regardless of their their experience and ability. Especially in expat areas where local reputations count for little.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't think they're regulated in the UK, are they?


----------

